# Purring????



## troysdad (Feb 9, 2012)

We just adopted our 1st ever GSD in mid January. Troy's a terrific 2 YO dog around the house and so far,very easy to train and understand. 
But there's one thing about him I dont get- I've NEVER heard a dog purr before but I swear he does it in the evening!!!

After the kids are in bed, I'll sit with him on the couch- he lays next to me and I'll be petting him and he often makes a sound that some people would think is a growl, but to me, it reminds me of a contented cat purring.

Anybody else's dog do this??

And the funny thing is, we dont have a cat and neither does the family we got him from- (which is my stepson & family).


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine does....it's more like little "grrrrs"...I know he's content when he does it:wub:


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Our Jack does this as well. It almost like a "oh my gosh, this couch feels SOOOOO GOOD" groan. I know he is done for the day when I hear that groan. Sounds like a cow mooing. Ha!


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

My old GSD mix would purrr when i got home from school. Funniest sound i've ever heard a dog make.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

troysdad said:


> We just adopted our 1st ever GSD in mid January. Troy's a terrific 2 YO dog around the house and so far,very easy to train and understand.
> But there's one thing about him I dont get- I've NEVER heard a dog purr before but I swear he does it in the evening!!!
> 
> After the kids are in bed, I'll sit with him on the couch- he lays next to me and I'll be petting him and he often makes a sound that some people would think is a growl, but to me, it reminds me of a contented cat purring.
> ...


Oh yes, I think this is pretty common among shepherds. All of mine have done this.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> After the kids are in bed, I'll sit with him on the couch- he lays next to me and I'll be petting him and he often makes a sound that some people would think is a growl, but to me, it reminds me of a contented cat purring.


I have never had a German Shepherd who did this, but my Belgian Malinois does!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

oh i love when my zero grumbles and makes sounds at me that he is just so happy


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Our Krissie does some really awesome deep moaning and groaning when she relaxes for the night or a nap. I get such a kick out of it, and it does sound a bit like purring.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Both my girls do this. I love it!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Abby does this, Heidi didn't. First time she did it, I was cuddling with her and I wasn't sure if it was "that's enough" or "that feels good." She started the lips licking routine shortly thereafter so I guess it was good...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

mine coos and purrs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha does the moans that kind of sound like growls; it just means she's very content.


----------



## SpookyKris (Sep 27, 2020)

troysdad said:


> We just adopted our 1st ever GSD in mid January. Troy's a terrific 2 YO dog around the house and so far,very easy to train and understand.
> But there's one thing about him I dont get- I've NEVER heard a dog purr before but I swear he does it in the evening!!!
> 
> After the kids are in bed, I'll sit with him on the couch- he lays next to me and I'll be petting him and he often makes a sound that some people would think is a growl, but to me, it reminds me of a contented cat purring.
> ...


Yes! Our near 8 month old, Topper, has always made this loud, distinct purr- might even resemble a dove bird purr sound, since he got him at 8 weeks old. He typically does it when he’s tired and wants attention from us if we are working on computer. He’ll lay his head down in our lap and purr, or when he doesn’t get his way, or we take toys away in an effort to start calming down for the night, or if another one of our dogs has a bone that he wants, he’ll lay down or sit and make that loud purr noise. We just laugh because we’ve never had any dog that’s done that before and just thought our dog was oddly unique! Is this common o my to GSD’s ? We’ve had all breeds of dogs and none of them have ever done this. Our GSD is mixed with some type of Texas **** dog also because he has white Front paws with tan spots on them. He was a humane society adoption.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

So that’s what It is. the one sound that I could never figure out and I always thought he had a belly ache since it happens after dinner but he lacked a painful expression or gas or distended/hard tummy. And he always “purrs” when laying on his bed in the kitchen. But it really sounds like low groaning with a soft rumble to me.

Op thanks for posting this.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Another 8 year old thread. How do they keep popping up as new? None of those posters are still here.


----------

